
The Next Generation Cloud: Unleashing the Power of the Unikernel - ingve
http://www.slideshare.net/AllThingsOpen/the-next-generation-cloud-unleashing-the-power-of-the-unikernal
======
jacques_chester
Docker is not the last word in Linux containers. Generalising from the
limitations of Docker to all container implementations is unfair (compare
Garden, for example); and the Docker team are slowly coming around to heed the
voices of their critics.

Unikernels mostly still require per-stack implementation. That's a lot of
engineering effort right now. There are halfway-houses like OSv (mentioned in
the slides), but they weaken the case.

I'm still bullish on Unikernels. With some work Garden's API could be adapted
to run unikernel binaries. That means the ecosystem for Cloud Foundry would
work almost "out of the box", as it already does for Garden droplets, Docker
containers and .NET applications.

------
erikpukinskis
Ooh, last time I read into unikernels there wasn't a JavaScript one, but now
there is!

[http://runtimejs.org](http://runtimejs.org)

------
Terretta
We've done a fair amount of work with, and are using, these. If you're into
this, say "hi" \-- my username at Google's mail.

------
pwarner
I wonder if this is how AWS Lambda is implemented?

